# Hay prices



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Your mileage may vary.
https://www.hayandforage.com/article-2578-USDA-Hay-Markets---July-16-2019.html


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I doubt seriously premium grass hay is getting anywhere close to $300 per ton in the part of Texas I live in this hay season.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I think the Pennsylvania prices are fairly accurate.... how many of you will sell this time of year how many of you will sit on it till winter


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> I think the Pennsylvania prices are fairly accurate.... how many of you will sell this time of year how many of you will sit on it till winter


I'm in the camp of selling most of my hay NOW. Then again, I also believe in 'a bird in hand is worth two in the bush' statement. There is still a fair amount of hay season remaining, the ability to harvest PP acres, are a few things to toss into the equation I do believe.

Larry


----------

